# Whole packer brisket for football Saturday



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Rubbed it (ha) let it sit for 6-7 hours. Put it in the smoker at 225° until the internal got to 175°. Pullled it off wrapped it in foil, put it back on until the point was 195°. Unwrapped it cut the point off, put the flat in a cooler wrapped in foil and towels (that’ll rest until around noon). The point got cubed re-rubbed (lucky) sauced and put back in the smoker for burnt ends. Here’s a pic before I seperated it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta see all the steps.... come on rookie!!!! hahaha Love me some brisket! Got a little upset at the ole lady. She bought a butt fer my daughters bridal shower today and said she was going to put it into the crock pot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tried to get her to let me egg it but she wasn't having it!!! LUDICROUS!!!!! I watched her shred it this AM and the smell of BOILED meat sucks!!! ohhhhhh well!!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Jason said:


> Gotta see all the steps.... come on rookie!!!! hahaha Love me some brisket! Got a little upset at the ole lady. She bought a butt fer my daughters bridal shower today and said she was going to put it into the crock pot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tried to get her to let me egg it but she wasn't having it!!! LUDICROUS!!!!! I watched her shred it this AM and the smell of BOILED meat sucks!!! ohhhhhh well!!!


I’ll update with some pics!! I’m with ya brother, meat in the crock pot sucks!!! What I’m most concerned about is that your old enough to have a daughter getting married!!! Holy cow I’m glad I have three sons!! Good luck!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Burnt ends need just a bit longer


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I’ll update with some pics!! I’m with ya brother, meat in the crock pot sucks!!! What I’m most concerned about is that your old enough to have a daughter getting married!!! Holy cow I’m glad I have three sons!! Good luck!!



She at least waiting till she was stable and 23....hahaha She is actually cheaper then my 2 other sons, I didn't have to buy her all the fishing and hunting stuff like I did my other 2. Buying multiples of everything is expensive. She fishes and hunts but is not NEEDING stuff like the other 2 did. hahaha:thumbsup:


Love burnt ends!!! Candy baby!:thumbup:


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Flat is a little dry, but I’m my worst critic...








I hear ya Jason! 9 rifles and scopes (3 .22, 3 .243’s 3 large calibers), 9 shotguns (3 .410, 3 20 gauge, 3 12’s), 3 tree stands, more fishing equipment than you can imagine!!! A wedding is probably cheaper!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> Flat is a little dry, but I’m my worst critic...
> View attachment 1029050
> 
> 
> I hear ya Jason! 9 rifles and scopes (3 .22, 3 .243’s 3 large calibers), 9 shotguns (3 .410, 3 20 gauge, 3 12’s), 3 tree stands, more fishing equipment than you can imagine!!! A wedding is probably cheaper!


Looks good. That is my problem with brisket too is if I do the slow long smoke it just turns out a little dry. Like you, I'm probably my own worst critic, but I like my brisket moist. I think the more time it spends wrapped in foil cooking, the moister it turns out, like only until it gets 155 or something on the smoke, then wrap. One of the best ones I've ever done was just a trimmed up flat, did it in the sous vide for like 24 hours at 155, then put it on the smoker at 250 for 2-3 hours. I know, cheating and not really smoking...but it was damn good.


----------

